# 3 HALF COW HIDES LIGHT GRAY 300.00 O.B.O.



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

WAS GOING TO POST PICTURES BUT LOOKS LIKE NOBODY IS INTERESTED PM I U ARE TTT


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

*OR TRADE NEED A STEREO OR A DRIVER SEAT FOR A 2004 CHEVY MALIBU*


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

:drama:


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

:banghead:


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

:drama:


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

ttt


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Its best if you roll the leather and not fold it. Good luck on your sale! :nicoderm:


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

817.TX. said:


> Its best if you roll the leather and not fold it. Good luck on your sale! :nicoderm:


WHY? ITS BEEN LIKE THAT FOR LIKE 5 YEARS LMAO GOOD LOOKING OUT I GUESS THE DAMAGE IS DONE:banghead:


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

*O.B.O*


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## chtrone (Oct 18, 2007)

So is it shot being that its been folded for 5 yrs


----------



## KustomKreationz (Nov 24, 2005)

chtrone said:


> So is it shot being that its been folded for 5 yrs


hafta try and steam em out and see if the wrinkles come back out.....


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

chtrone said:


> So is it shot being that its been folded for 5 yrs


DOUBT IT DONT THE UPHOLSTERY SPECIALIST STRETCH THE SHIT OUT OF IT IT HAS TO BE GOOD MAKE AN OFFER LOOKS GOOD


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

:tears:


----------



## chtrone (Oct 18, 2007)

~BIG SPANKS~ said:


> DOUBT IT DONT THE UPHOLSTERY SPECIALIST STRETCH THE SHIT OUT OF IT IT HAS TO BE GOOD MAKE AN OFFER LOOKS GOOD


I'll double check with my upholstery guy


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

chtrone said:


> I'll double check with my upholstery guy


COOL MAKE AN OFFER WHEN U DO


----------



## munos.eric (Jul 19, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

:wow:


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

:yessad:


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

sold


----------

